# My 1924? ELGIN Motorbike!



## carlitos60 (Aug 7, 2015)

Went for a Ready Ride and Cleaned It!!

IF Anyone Has Info on the Sprocket; Please, Let Me Know!
Does Not Look Elgin, But I Bought It with It!!!
Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 7, 2015)

I think it might be a Westfield sprocket.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice bike. Don't forget to take out my bike for a ride


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 9, 2015)

fat tire trader said:


> I think it might be a Westfield sprocket.




Thanks,,,,,BUT, Is It RIGHT for That ELGIN?????
I've had It for 2 Years and Have Wonder About That!!!!

Sped Man,,,,Your Bike It's Just Fine!!!


----------

